# Links to Fast Food Restaurant Nutritional Info,



## Debby - LB (Feb 1, 2013)

Below is a list of links providing nutrition information for popular fast food restaurants. Most will open as a ,pdf file.

McDonalds

Wendy's -nutritional & allergen info.

Burger King

Subway

Bojangles

Taco Bell

KFC

Dunkin Donuts

Starbucks

Papa Johns -link for nutrition info. under each items photo.

Allergen Guide

Quiznos

Arbys

Dominos

Pizza Hut

If you know more suggest a link so we can add it here!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2013)

Some others that we also like (and I think we like ALL of the above!!!):

Chick Fil A -- http://www.chick-fil-a.com/Food/Meal

Five Guys -- http://www.fiveguys.com/menu/nutritional-information.aspx

Dominos Pizza -- https://order.dominos.com/en/pages/content/nutritional/nutrition.jsp

Arby's -- http://www.arbys.com/food.html

Pizza Hut -- http://www.pizzahut.com/nutritioninformation.html

(urgh, this made me feel hungry!!!)


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 1, 2013)

Good info! Depressing, overall, to see just how bad for me some of my favorite fast-food meals are, but good info nonetheless!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 2, 2013)

Some of these are eye openers!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's Panda Express:

http://s3.amazonaws.com/PandaExpressWebsite/files/pdf/Nutrition_20130118.pdf


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 7, 2013)

I could not find the info on Wendy's chili but I refuse to give it up. We buy the family size at least once every 3 weeks during cold weather. You can't beat the price or the taste or the yummy sauce that comes with it. I always ask for extra sauce! They should call their chili Dang Good Chili. I am not into fast food at all and our kitchen remodel turned me against it for sure. Wendy's chili was a bright spot in the ordeal though. I am hooked and my own chili is good but when I can pick this delicious hot chili up for less than $10 I have to give it two thumbs up.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is the info. for the Chili: Click Here I was so afraid to look at it, I Love it too! The worst part is that this is for 12oz!!! that's nothing.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 19, 2013)

Debby - LB said:


> Here is the info. for the Chili: Click Here I was so afraid to look at it, I Love it too! The worst part is that this is for 12oz!!! that's nothing.


Debby,

I just remembered this thread because I picked up Wendy's chili again Saturday. I had purchased more than $200 worth of groceries and knew I would be in no mood to cook after putting them up so I bought the family bowl on the way home. I guess I must have wuffed about 1000 calories more or less. Oh, well just a little more meat on my bones for the winter. Hubby was worse than me. He had the last bowl Sunday morning right after we got up.


----------

